# Softwood Pellets



## JoeS (Nov 3, 2012)

Has anyone burned the American Wood Fiber Ultra Premium White Pine Pellets?

They are $50.00/ton cheaper than Oakies here in Maryland.

I picked up 5 bags to test burn but would like any input from others experience.


----------



## kcellwood (Nov 3, 2012)

I burned a ton of Independance SW pellets last year which are from Maryland. Not sure if they are the same but are white pine.  Burn well and hot. Thought they had a little more ash then what my MWP have.  Paid about $20 more a ton (I picked up) then the MWP delivered.


----------



## imacman (Nov 3, 2012)

Wish I could find them here....would love to try some.

Why don't you buy 3-4 bags and test them out?


----------



## DV (Nov 3, 2012)

Where are you getting them? Ill try em as well


----------



## JoeS (Nov 3, 2012)

DV said:


> Where are you getting them? Ill try em as well


 
 I live in Harford County and Courtland Hearth is selling them.


----------



## DV (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Cranky64 (Nov 8, 2012)

Had a bunch of AWF from HD last year the were full of fines. Finishing up my last few hags now, glad they are gone.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 8, 2012)

Cranky64 said:


> Had a bunch of AWF from HD last year the were full of fines. Finishing up my last few hags now, glad they are gone.



They just started producing the Softwoods this year. Your pellets are standard AWF Hardwoods. Decent pellet, but nothing great  

I too would love to get my hands on some.


----------



## hotdawg (Nov 9, 2012)

For all the folks in Central MA interested in trying the AWP Softwoods, PelletsDirect in Uxbridge is running a cash/carry special of $5.49/bag to try.  That's down from the usual price of $6.25.  I'll go pick up a few bags tomorrow and let you guys know how it burns.  Wondering if the BTUs are as high as they claim and ash at .22% which sounds crazy low.  I tried the La Cretes and North Idaho Energy Pellets, both of which were pretty awesome.  If these AWP softies comes close to those two, I'll have to add them to my stash just.


----------



## PELLETCONVERT (Jan 22, 2014)

JoeS said:


> I live in Harford County and Courtland Hearth is selling them.




Joe,
What did you think about the American Wood Fiber Ultra Premium White Pine Pellets?
I was thinking of picking up some from Courtlands

Sorry , I know its been a while


----------



## JoeS (Jan 22, 2014)

My stove didn't seem to like them too much. Here is a post from earlier:

I burned 3 tons last year and didn't like them. I just couldn't seem to get the stove regulated. The burn was often dirty, my glass was always black and my stove plugged more than any other pellet I have ever burned. I had the worst soot problem ever with these pellets. This year I am back to the Hamers which always seem to work best for me and my stove. Could just be a stove issue, the Mt. Vernon relies on the preprogrammed settings so in isn't totally variable.

That being said I am still cleaning more often even with the Hamers this year but the soot doesn't seem to be a problem and the glass stays fairly clean.

Try a few bags and see how they burn for you.


----------



## PELLETCONVERT (Jan 22, 2014)

JoeS said:


> My stove didn't seem to like them too much. Here is a post from earlier:
> 
> I burned 3 tons last year and didn't like them. I just couldn't seem to get the stove regulated. The burn was often dirty, my glass was always black and my stove plugged more than any other pellet I have ever burned. I had the worst soot problem ever with these pellets. This year I am back to the Hamers which always seem to work best for me and my stove. Could just be a stove issue, the Mt. Vernon relies on the preprogrammed settings so in isn't totally variable.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response, love my accentra insert - had a ton of Goldens from Courtlands , seem pretty great, but no longer available this year, ill have to do more research before picking up another brand that they offer - Stay Warm


----------



## Weezer (Jan 22, 2014)

Joe,
 I've run close to three tons of AWF softies this year and although they put out good heat, no clinkers and fairly low ash, they are sooty and make stove cleaning quite messy. Lots of black greasy soot and I can see some wisps of black smoke coming out of the exhaust when she's full throttle. I just got another ton Delivered from Courtlands and had at least 6 bags that had wet pellets in them. See my post in Pellet reviews and opinions. Not really sure what happened there because the bags were sealed. I contacted AWF a week ago but so far I've had no response. Guess they don't care.

Anyway, Once they're gone, I don't think I will be using then anymore. I'm going to give some Truman's a try.


----------



## Jigger (Jan 25, 2014)

I have an Englander 25PDVC stove. Apparently my stove does not like hard wood pellets at all. No matter what I set it on or my burn pot would fill up. Two years ago I was burning Oakanagans which the stove liked. They are soft wood and burned well. But last year the carrier I was dealing with went from $6.00 a bag to $8.00 a bag. So this year I've been stuggleing with hard woods. I've looked all over for soft wood pellets and found a dealer for AWF. So I bought a 1/2 ton of them. I have been burning the for the past 26 hours and I'm really enjoying them. My burn pot is clean. I have a lot of heat comeing from them and the best part is almost no ash.


----------



## nailed_nailer (Jan 25, 2014)

Jigger try some Vermont's...Softwood.....Clean and hot. 

June at J&S Trucking in Berkely, Ma (off 24 near New Bedford)
Usually has them for $300 a ton.

Good Luck, 
---Nailer---


----------



## Danny9909 (Jan 26, 2014)

nailed_nailer said:


> Jigger try some Vermont's...Softwood.....Clean and hot.
> 
> June at J&S Trucking in Berkely, Ma (off 24 near New Bedford)
> Usually has them for $300 a ton.
> ...


Have you tried Vermonts. Looking to buy maybe half ton from J&S


----------



## nailed_nailer (Jan 26, 2014)

Danny,
If your interested ......
I'll go in with you on the other 1/2 ton of Vermonts.  
I live on the Cape and can pick up and Deliver.

PM sent to you
---Nailer---


----------



## Jigger (Jan 26, 2014)

nailed_nailer said:


> Danny,
> If your interested ......
> I'll go in with you on the other 1/2 ton of Vermonts.
> I live on the Cape and can pick up and Deliver.
> ...


 Nailer if he does not take you up on it. I  might be interested in buying a 1/2 ton. I live about 3/4 of a mile from Exit 21 off Rte. 195. The only problem is it will be about 2 weeks before I can get any more. As my space is limited.


----------



## PELLETCONVERT (Jan 27, 2014)

Jigger said:


> I have an Englander 25PDVC stove. Apparently my stove does not like hard wood pellets at all. No matter what I set it on or my burn pot would fill up. Two years ago I was burning Oakanagans which the stove liked. They are soft wood and burned well. But last year the carrier I was dealing with went from $6.00 a bag to $8.00 a bag. So this year I've been stuggleing with hard woods. I've looked all over for soft wood pellets and found a dealer for AWF. So I bought a 1/2 ton of them. I have been burning the for the past 26 hours and I'm really enjoying them. My burn pot is clean. I have a lot of heat comeing from them and the best part is almost no ash.




Hey all, 
I just bought a ton of AWF softies for $278,   gonna give them a go in my Harman insert


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Jan 27, 2014)

Jigger said:


> $8.00 a bag.


 
you got to be freaking kidding


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 27, 2014)

bollyRZ500 said:


> you got to be freaking kidding


Sounds like the propain prices. News found someone charging $5 per gallon because of supply shortage. If your cold and didn't get supply early what are you going to do.


----------



## Jigger (Jan 27, 2014)

No I'm not kidding you. I just looked  they have pushed thier prices up even more.


New England Wood Pellets $349/ton. $7.50/bag.

La Crete Wood Pellets $420 per pallet (60 bags) / $359 per ton / $7.50 per bag

Okanagan Super Premium Softwood Pellets:$399/ton. $8.50/bag.
Douglas Fir Super Super Premium Softwood Pellets: $419/ton. $9.00/bag.


----------



## Danny9909 (Jan 28, 2014)

Jigger said:


> No I'm not kidding you. I just looked  they have pushed thier prices up even more.
> 
> 
> New England Wood Pellets $349/ton. $7.50/bag.
> ...


What dealer is this ?


----------



## Jigger (Jan 28, 2014)

Their on the Cape called The Stove Center.


----------



## Weezer (Jan 28, 2014)

That's crazy. I guess it's just a matter of time before someone starts marketing "boutique" pellets for the esoteric pellet pig. Anyone want to burn some ultra super fine, old growth Brazilian rosewood and cocobolo heartwood pellets imported from the deep dark amazon? Engineered using the latest spectrometer analyzed mixing for absolute superior combustion. Packaged in the very finest virgin plastic.  


I think at those prices I would let the dead dinosaurs start flowing.


----------



## PELLETCONVERT (Jan 28, 2014)

PELLETCONVERT said:


> Hey all,
> I just bought a ton of AWF softies for $278,   gonna give them a go in my Harman insert



The softies seem to burn very well/hot , wife likes the smell of pine as well!! (bonus)


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 28, 2014)

Complaining about the late season pellets prices reminds me of the story "The Ant and the Grasshopper"


----------



## Weezer (Jan 28, 2014)

I found this interesting paragraph in Wikipedia when I looked up the fable of the ant and the grasshopper: the ant turns greedy

There was, nevertheless, an alternative tradition in which the ant was seen as a bad example. This was expressed as a counter-fable in Greek and appears as number 166 in the Perry Index.[10] It relates that the ant was once a man who was always busy farming. Not satisfied with the results of his own labour, he plundered his neighbours' crops at night. This angered the king of the gods, who turned him into what is now an ant. Yet even though the man had changed his shape, he did not change his habits and still goes around the fields gathering the fruits of other people's labour, storing them up for himself. The moral of the fable is that it is easier to change in appearance than to change one's moral nature.


----------



## chken (Jan 28, 2014)

Jigger said:


> No I'm not kidding you. I just looked  they have pushed thier prices up even more.
> 
> 
> New England Wood Pellets $349/ton. $7.50/bag.
> ...


Holy cow! $419 a ton is like paying $3.50 a gallon for heating oil, and that's what I paid to fill my tank earlier this Winter. I know DFs are great, but how can one payoff a stove if the pellets cost as much as oil! My local Lowes has 2x4s made of DF, I wonder how much it would cost to crush those into pellets.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 28, 2014)

Weezer said:


> I found this interesting paragraph in Wikipedia when I looked up the fable of the ant and the grasshopper: the ant turns greedy
> 
> There was, nevertheless, an alternative tradition in which the ant was seen as a bad example. This was expressed as a counter-fable in Greek and appears as number 166 in the Perry Index.[10] It relates that the ant was once a man who was always busy farming. Not satisfied with the results of his own labour, he plundered his neighbours' crops at night. This angered the king of the gods, who turned him into what is now an ant. Yet even though the man had changed his shape, he did not change his habits and still goes around the fields gathering the fruits of other people's labour, storing them up for himself. The moral of the fable is that it is easier to change in appearance than to change one's moral nature.


Most be the Disney version I am thinking of


----------



## Danny9909 (Jan 28, 2014)

Jigger said:


> Their on the Cape called The Stove Center.


Shop around you can get those same type of pellets for a better price,and a lot closer to you.


----------



## Madcodger (Jan 29, 2014)

In our area, one dealer (where we bought our original stove, and overpaid) was selling Hamer's for about 40% more than anyone else early this year.  Granted, they're not easy to get in this area, but I've found he charges like that on pretty much everything.  I'll pay a bit more for good service, but 40% more?  Let's just say he's not my dealer any more.  Shop around - it pays!


----------



## nailed_nailer (Jan 29, 2014)

I have posted a few times over the years about the fuel prices at Cape Cod Stove Center.

Their prices are always high.  Crazy high!!.  

I guess their business model allows them to not work hard at moving volume. 

Had a cabinetmaker buddy of mine years ago that did that too.
He charged super high prices but worked a lot less.  It worked for him.  Gave him plenty of free time.

To each his/her own.  It must be working for them because they are still in business.

---Nailer---


----------



## nailed_nailer (Jan 29, 2014)

FYI
I just called June at J&S in Berkely, Ma.

They are out of Vermonts for the next 3 weeks.  
They had a load come in on Friday and it was gone same day.
Good news is they are willing to sell 1/2 tons when they do come in.

---Nailer---


----------



## finnstang (Jan 30, 2014)

Jigger said:


> No I'm not kidding you. I just looked  they have pushed thier prices up even more.
> 
> 
> New England Wood Pellets $349/ton. $7.50/bag.
> ...



That's crazy...I just bought a ton of the New England Wood Pellets today for $239.


----------



## Danny9909 (Jan 30, 2014)

nailed_nailer said:


> FYI
> I just called June at J&S in Berkely, Ma.
> 
> They are out of Vermonts for the next 3 weeks.
> ...


Awesome


----------



## Tonyray (Jan 25, 2015)

Weezer said:


> That's crazy. I guess it's just a matter of time before someone starts marketing "boutique" pellets for the esoteric pellet pig. Anyone want to burn some ultra super fine, old growth Brazilian rosewood and cocobolo heartwood pellets imported from the deep dark amazon? Engineered using the latest spectrometer analyzed mixing for absolute superior combustion. Packaged in the very finest virgin plastic.
> 
> 
> I think at those prices I would let the dead dinosaurs start flowing.


in that case, I would go back to Home depot shoulder pellets since the Aim is to keep warm, not mortgage the house..


----------



## dlavigne7324 (Jan 25, 2015)

Danny9909 said:


> Shop around you can get those same type of pellets for a better price,and a lot closer to you.


$215 ton for  blazer


----------



## Jigger (Jan 25, 2015)

I picked up a couple of bags today at TSC. I've never heard of them before. But they are called Minuteman. The bag is marked as being 100% softwood. Wonder what kind of softwood they are. Because they are dark in color much darker them the hard wood I'm burning now.


----------



## adam6979 (Jan 25, 2015)

I love softwood. All I have been burning for over a year now. I use Crabbe's and both my Quad and 55trpah do great with them... last week the local dealer ran out so when they came in I bought 2 tons at once and will be getting another ton next week... I sure don't want to have to go to Walmart or TSC for their crappy pellets...


----------



## 20ret (Jan 26, 2015)

Jigger said:


> No I'm not kidding you. I just looked  they have pushed thier prices up even more.
> 
> 
> New England Wood Pellets $349/ton. $7.50/bag.
> ...


Prices much better in Berkley. Okanagan douglas fir 360 a ton.


----------



## adam6979 (Jan 26, 2015)

20ret said:


> Prices much better in Berkley. Okanagan douglas fir 360 a ton.


Wow I guess I will stop complaining. Pellets here are $240 per ton (Crabbes), $280 for the NEWP though I think they are junk.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 26, 2015)

bollyRZ500 said:


> you got to be freaking kidding


That's last year when 'people' (insert the word I'm really wanting to say here) were paying up to $15 a bag!

Holy crap!  I just read that other post that they are BACK paying outrageous prices for those super duper platinum gold-filled premium pellets!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 26, 2015)

nailed_nailer said:


> I have posted a few times over the years about the fuel prices at Cape Cod Stove Center.
> 
> Their prices are always high.  Crazy high!!.
> 
> ...


"There's a sucker born every minute"


----------



## F4jock (Jan 26, 2015)

tjnamtiw said:


> That's last year when 'people' (insert the word I'm really wanting to say here) were paying up to $15 a bag!
> 
> Holy crap!  I just read that other post that they are BACK paying outrageous prices for those super duper platinum gold-filled premium pellets!


Try TSC horse bedding pellets. Five bucks a bag.


----------

